# BadBoy mower....



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2014)

At 29 hours, I'm very satisfied with the 54" model.A beast of a mower with a nice cut, and bullet-proof blades.90 bucks, they oughtta be! "Tungsten Carbide." 
Very well-built frame, deck....comfortable seat.
Time will tell about the Kohler engine.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 1, 2014)

Good stuff!  I know the Kohler Command 15 hp I had on a past walk behind was a beast.  Couldn't kill that thing.  Was a little cold natured, but it was abused and kept going.

$90 on blades????  Wowza....when they need to be replaced, check out Agri-Supply...they're about the cheapest when it comes to blades imho.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 1, 2014)

Ive had a lightning Z commerical 54 for 6 yrs. Not the tractor supply homeowner version.
Only problems ive had were.
idler pullies on the deck blew out. Ace hardware had them.
electric lift has jammed twice. Watch topping or bottoming out. it can lock up.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 1, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Good stuff!  I know the Kohler Command 15 hp I had on a past walk behind was a beast.  Couldn't kill that thing.  Was a little cold natured, but it was abused and kept going.
> 
> $90 on blades????  Wowza....when they need to be replaced, check out Agri-Supply...they're about the cheapest when it comes to blades imho.


Thanks for the blade tip! I'd rather buy the strongest I can find, rather than wind up buying two sets of cheepies.



Wild Turkey said:


> Ive had a lightning Z commerical 54 for 6 yrs. Not the tractor supply homeowner version.
> Only problems ive had were.
> idler pullies on the deck blew out. Ace hardware had them.
> electric lift has jammed twice. Watch topping or bottoming out. it can lock up.


Good to know....thanks!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 1, 2014)

The badboy blades arent meant to be sharpened. That why they are so hard. When you sharpen and heat them up they loose strength. I run regular steel blades.
FYI, most of the pumps, parts on the mower are fairly generic parts that are found on x marks, scags etc.
The deck belt is 5/8x150" and can be bought for 12 dollars. Badboy wants $100 for it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> Thanks for the blade tip! I'd rather buy the strongest I can find, rather than wind up buying two sets of cheepies.
> 
> 
> Good to know....thanks!



One thing to consider is, if you hit something solid and the blades won't budge, something else will, and best believe it will be more expensive and harder to change than a few blades. 



Congrats on the new lawnmower, bad boy was a major player when I was choosing a zero turn last year. Actually I was at a dealer ready to sign, but the salesman was just a jerk. I left and went to a husqvarna dealer that afternoon.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> One thing to consider is, if you hit something solid and the blades won't budge, something else will, and best believe it will be more expensive and harder to change than a few blades.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new lawnmower, bad boy was a major player when I was choosing a zero turn last year. Actually I was at a dealer ready to sign, but the salesman was just a jerk. I left and went to a husqvarna dealer that afternoon.



I've never had a mower with so much power!  Can the tungsten carbide blades be sharpened with a grinder?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 13, 2014)

Yep I use a 4" handgrinder with the sandpaper type wheel.
Just try not to get them too hot.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 14, 2014)

I have considered these mowers because of the decks.  Lots of sand erosion on decks around here...
Thanks for the review


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 21, 2014)

I have had mine now for 3 seasons. All good


----------

